# dressage rider's heels



## LeosAmericanShadow (Sep 5, 2009)

hi theree 

im kindd of embarrassed to ask this, but i haven't taken very many dressage lessons in my life, just jumping. and yes, i know i should take dressage lessons, it would be very beneficial. 

just wondering, why don't dressage riders keep their heels very low? i know that keeping your heels low is the key to balance and a good seat, but i have noticed dressage riders heels aren't low.

not criticizing, just wondering what the reasoning behind it is! and i know not all dressage riders do this, just from what i have seen a lot do.


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow (Sep 5, 2009)

anyone got an answer for me?


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

LeosAmericanShadow said:


> hi theree
> 
> im kindd of embarrassed to ask this, but i haven't taken very many dressage lessons in my life, just jumping. and yes, i know i should take dressage lessons, it would be very beneficial.
> 
> ...


Thank you! lol I'm curious too


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I've actually wondered this myself, I hope somebody answers!


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow (Sep 5, 2009)

im glad other people have noticed this, too! now all we need is an answer haha


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

"It is worth mentioning that short stirrups make a classical seat virtually impossible. Showjumpers often ride with shortened stirrups as it helps their legs absorb the shock of the jump. Shortened stirrups misplace the legs in a forward position for the dressage rider. It is advisable to sit in the classical position, letting the legs hang loose and long naturally, then lengthening or shortening the stirrup to complement the length of your legs."

Im GUESSING, that because dressage riders ride with so much balance and rythem and feel that they don't need grip to stay on. Thats just my guess. Corrext me if im wrong. Lol.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I think their stirrups are already so long they can't put their heels down much without losing them. Western riders are about the same. I always found sitting deep easier without stirrups... Beats me why dressage riders even use them.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Acctually, I find that it's easier to use the spur and to give aids when my heels isn't shoved down. Also, if your heel is shoved down, what is your calf doing? The muscles are tightening, so when your heel isn't shoved, your muscles arn't as tight, which makes the slighest tension in them feelable (is that a word?) to the horse. Dressage is all about how the slightest cue will get the disired result, so just tightening your muscles a certian way does sometime different. Like I have different ways of tightening my muscles in my legs to signal stoping and going.


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks ponyboy and stormyblues!


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

In dressage you want to use a longer leg and you still want your heels to be down but not as dramatically as hunt seat or something like that.

I'm mad at myself, this was JUST explained to me by my trainer and I'm at a loss for how to explain it. The seat in a dressage saddle is deeper and your legs are longer so keeping your heels as dramatically down isn't as critical to keeping your seat and balance. You still need to keep your stirrup in the same place and your heels slightly down, just not as much.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Jumpers/hunters etc. jam the heel down as a balance mechanism, however this renders the lower leg near ineffective for giving sensitive, 'invisible' aids, as well as forcing the lower leg forward. In dressage, the whole aim, in fact it is an FEI rule, is to have the aids appear invisible, and the whole picture to be 'effortless'. 
Yes the heel MUST be the lowest point of the ride, it is down, but just enough to allow the flow of weight to travel down the back of the leg and to balance in the ball of the foot and heel, allowing for more of the weight to be in the seat than the leg. 
As a dressage rider, ideally I want 99% of my aids to come soley from my seat alone, thus I need my centre of balance to be over my seat bones, not jammed down the back of my heel. I need to be able to apply 'invisible', sensitive aids with the leg, again this is not possible if the heel is jammed down, causing tension in the lower and upper leg.

Ponyboy, dressage stirrups actually aren't as long as people seem to believe. The ideal length is for the base of the stirrup to knock against the ankle joint when the leg is hanging freely. The stirrup provide a steady base from which the ride can apply subtle aids, work without stirrups is good, however it can also create tension in the leg and hip joints, and makes life much harder when you must apply a spur without it being seen by the judge! 

Refer to this article for more detail on stirrup length
Stirrup Length


----------

